# UA announced Apollo Twin Mk2



## jononotbono (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been wanting to upgrade my discontinued Motu HD192 Interface for a while and today I realised Universal Audio have released a new Apollo Twin Mk 2 that comes with a Quad processor and even has a Talkback Mic included (the talk back Mic being included is so exciting to me because it's such a drag having to "sacrifice" a Mic input to plug a Mic in as a Talk back Mic - when Inputs are scarce). It also has Thunderbolt Support for Mac and PC. AND it comes in Black. Time for me to start saving...


http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/hom...-audio-announce-apollo-twin-mkii-at-namm-2017

Jono


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 21, 2017)

would like to hear somebody's opinion on this one


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 21, 2017)

My thoughts: cool. I have a Twin Duo, and it was cool for a while. Then I wanted more i/o, so I got a blackface Apollo Quad. That was cool, too. Then I needed additional i/o, so I got a used Rosetta from 2004. That was also cool. I have no complaints, except that I use UAD plugins so much that I sometimes run out of space, even using 6 cores. As far as sound differences, they're negligible between the units. I haven't done any shootouts, and maybe I should, but as long as you're buying decent units, everything will be cool.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 21, 2017)

so you'd definitely go for the duo at least..


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 21, 2017)

I definitely wanted a UA interface with a Quad processor. I want to set up a surround set up which can't be done with the Twin but I also want to have the option of mobility so I'm gonna get the Twin Quad first. Then when I need to, expand by buying an Apollo 8P which will give another Quad processor, 8 more inputs and all necessary outputs for Surround. Expensive but man, it will be a lovely system. I've been on the fence about which direction to go in from the Motu and I want Thunderbolt. The new Twin is perfect for my situation. Just waiting for new Mac Pros to be released. Your move Apple...


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 21, 2017)

You're always going to need more processing power, because your workflow will expand. So the difference between 2 cores and 4 cores is $400. In a rackmount Apollo the difference between those extra 2 cores is $500. The only place you'd get cheaper cores is in a satellite unit, where currently the price is abou $125/core ($1K for 8 cores), so if you're getting a Satellite along with it, then just get a solo or something. That'd probably be your best use of the money.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 21, 2017)

But the Twin is the only portable solution. And it has a built in Talkback mic (not sure if the Apollo 8s do) which is amazing because I don't have to lose 1 mic input just for that. I've made my mind up on the Twin Quad... For now.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 21, 2017)

I can understand just maybe getting the Twin Quad, but the upgrades are pretty run of the mill on an already pretty good model.
The Quad price is $1300 and for that I would probably start looking at UAD 19 inch rack mounts just as a comparison.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 21, 2017)

Really? So the 8 or 8p then? Feels like gearslutz. Round and round we go...


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 21, 2017)

I have an original quad rack daisy-chained to a duo twin and I LOVE the combo. The twin sits on my desk and makes a great monitor controller (well, volume control anyway). The new TB mic is a nice addition, and having a quad version would be killer for traveling. And then there's the UA plugins... winner all around!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 21, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> I have an original quad rack daisy-chained to a duo twin and I LOVE the combo. The twin sits on my desk and makes a great monitor controller (well, volume control anyway). The new TB mic is a nice addition, and having a quad version would be killer for traveling. And then there's the UA plugins... winner all around!



If you have to twist my arm.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 21, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> But the Twin is the only portable solution. And it has a built in Talkback mic (not sure if the Apollo 8s do) which is amazing because I don't have to lose 1 mic input just for that. I've made my mind up on the Twin Quad... For now.


What are your short and long-term goals for this equipment?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 21, 2017)

Long term... Have a set up that just works and sounds great. Use of UAD2 plugins. Get Thunderbolt and get rid of PCIe. Have Surround Sound Set up. Option to be mobile. Multiple inputs for multitrack recording.

There is no short term. I'm in this filthy composer world forever.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 21, 2017)

Jono, just to play devil's advocate, did you see Slate are releasing an audio interface, 8 channel one but soon a 2 channel also.
It works with their Virtual Mic stuff.


I'm not fussed but thought it was worth showing


----------

